
Ask HN: tool to measure clicks/events/conversions? - filipedeschamps
Guys, we are currently using Google Analytics Events to track clicks and conversions, but the events report are quite limited and confusing.<p>Do you have anything to recommend that does a good job on this? Both free or paid are very welcome.
======
fabiandesimone
You should check your GA installation as it should work properly.

However, give Mixpanel and Kissmetrics a try (they both offer free tiers and
are fantastic tools)

~~~
raviparikh
Kissmetrics doesn't offer a free tier (they have a 14 day free trial but after
that all customers have to commit to an annual contract). Mixpanel does have a
free tier.

Full disclosure – I'm a founder at Heap, which is a competitor to both of
these products. We do offer a free tier as well.

------
shamsulbuddy
Check for heapanalytics.com ..awesome eventing framework

------
filipedeschamps
Guys, perfect suggestions, thanks.

Looks like all of them share the same solution, but not the same approach. The
one that I'm really impressed is Heap Analytics.

------
ASquare
Definitely check out Mixpanel.

With respect to GA reports being confusing - while that may be the case, I
wonder how much of that is an education issue.

If you haven't checked them out yet, Justin Cutroni has quite a few helpful
posts on Event tracking: [http://cutroni.com/blog/category/event-
tracking/](http://cutroni.com/blog/category/event-tracking/)

Hope that's helpful.

------
lbr
[http://looker.com/](http://looker.com/) \- up and coming. I've used google
analytics and mixpanel. Google analytics is pretty basic.

Looker is really powerful and only marginally harder to use than mixpanel.
Mixpanel is slightly easier to use, but much less powerful and flexible.

------
alexhomer1
For email you should check out Toutapp, which has worked out really well for
us.

GA is what we use for our site though

------
ahtomski
GoSquared offers event tracking and has a ridiculously simple API to integrate
with. No free plans but I think they still have a 14 day trial. Mixpanel is
awesome for any kind of phone apps (in addition to regular web funnels).

